# Choosing a DRO for a mill



## Geerbangr (Aug 25, 2017)

Hello fellas, as some of you know I've picked up a Enco 20" benchtop mill. I'd like to install a DRO but I'm not exactly sure how to go about purchasing the correct one. Do they make different size DRO's for different size mills? I've watched several YouTube videos on the installation and it doesn't appear to be too painful of a job. I can only imagine how much easier to read a DRO versuses the dials on the machine. Any input would be greatly appreciated fellas.


----------



## Bob Korves (Aug 25, 2017)

They make different size scales to fit the different machines.  Often you can pick the sizes you want for the same pricing when you buy a DRO package.


----------



## gradient (Aug 25, 2017)

I've installed DROs on both mills and lathes at our site and it was fairly easy, mostly machining brackets for our particular machines.  We used the products from DRO Pros (http://www.dropros.com/).  The folks there are really knowledgeable and able to help you pick the correct size for your machine.  Just tell them what you want and what machine you have and they will suggest what is right for you. If you go with the magnetic version you can actually cut the slides to the exact length for machine yourself.


----------



## RJSakowski (Aug 25, 2017)

The DRO Pros website has lots of good information and their prices are about as good as you can get from a US vendor.  A number of people have ordered the glass scale DROs from Chinese vendors and were happy with the results.  I would guess that all the glass scales come from the same manufacturer.  The big difference would be the amount of support that you feel you need.  A US vendor is more likely to give you immediate support when needed.  On the other hand , you can probably come in at about half the price if ordering from China.
If you search this forum, you can find those members who have ordered from China for more information.


----------



## richl (Aug 25, 2017)

As another  option touch dro is a nice economical way to go also.
http://www.yuriystoys.com/?m=1
Worth looking into, I have it setup on my mill, it works pretty good. If you already have a tablet it makes it very affordable.

Hth
Rich


----------



## JimDawson (Aug 25, 2017)

I put a Ditron unit on my lathe.  http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/lathe-dro.58063/  I am happy with the service from them.

I am a real fan of magnetic scales.  I have them on all of my machines.


----------



## Eddyde (Aug 25, 2017)

I bought and installed a DRO I bought directly from China, over a year ago. So far I have had no problems with it whatsoever.
http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/dro-install-on-mill-updated.46586/
I would recommend going this route if you are on a tight budget.


----------



## Geerbangr (Aug 26, 2017)

Hey guys thanks for all the kick ass info!! I emailed the folks at dro pros for a unit that'll suit my needs. I like the fact that I have someone to contact about any issues I may have with install or setup and I don't have to bug you all. I'll keep you guys posted with some pics when I get it together. Thanks again for the help!  A fine bunch around here!!


----------



## Geerbangr (Sep 19, 2017)

Just as an update for you guys that pointed me in the right direction, I bought a dro pros el400 3 axis system for my mill. Hopefully get to install it this weekend.


----------



## BGHansen (Sep 19, 2017)

Your only regret buying the 3-axis DRO is you didn't do it sooner.  Lost mine to cold weather (unheated shop) last winter and went back to hand wheels.  Hated it enough that I now leave a heating pad on the DRO through the winter.

Bruce


----------



## killswitch505 (Sep 19, 2017)

BGHansen said:


> Your only regret buying the 3-axis DRO is you didn't do it sooner.  Lost mine to cold weather (unheated shop) last winter and went back to hand wheels.  Hated it enough that I now leave a heating pad on the DRO through the winter.
> 
> Bruce


Oh man I didn't realize that's an issue!!!


----------



## BGHansen (Sep 20, 2017)

I think mine (Sino or Sinpo head) is rated to 32 F.  It was under 20 F in my shop, quick job so I turned the heat on as I walked in and started working instead of 45 minutes before.  Hands get really cold, just hold them over the propane heater to warm up then continue.  Curiously, I have the same style DRO on my G0709 lathe and it worked fine without added heat.  You won't have any problems in New Mexico.

Bruce


----------



## Eddyde (Sep 20, 2017)

killswitch505 said:


> Oh man I didn't realize that's an issue!!!


Yes, electronics can be permanently damaged by very cold temperatures. I found out the hard way, I stored a flat screen TV through the winter in an unheated building, in the spring it didn't work. I checked the spec, it said maximum cold storage temperature -4 deg. F. I checked the local weather history and sure enough the record low that winter was -6 deg. F...


----------



## cathead (Sep 21, 2017)

I'm running a Mitotoyo two axis DRO on my mill and have been very happy with it so far.  It has magnetic scales 
and was installed by me.  I'm using a Mitotoyo readout on the quill as well .  The shop is heated all winter
since winter temperatures usually see minus 40 degrees which happens to be the same in Farenheit or Centigrade.  
This brings me to wondering why electronic equipment fails in the cold.  I expect the electrolytic capacitors may 
be susceptable to the cold but not sure on that.  Maybe someone will have an opinion on reasons that electronic 
equipment is subject to failure in cold temperatures.


----------



## Glenn Brooks (Oct 4, 2017)

cathead said:


> I'm running a Mitotoyo two axis DRO on my mill and have been very happy with it so far.  It has magnetic scales
> and was installed by me.  I'm using a Mitotoyo readout on the quill as well .  The shop is heated all winter
> since winter temperatures usually see minus 40 degrees which happens to be the same in Farenheit or Centigrade.
> This brings me to wondering why electronic equipment fails in the cold.  I expect the electrolytic capacitors may
> ...


Hi Cathead,  

Where did you find your magnetic scales.  I see people talk about them but haven't found a source to buy yet.

Thanks 
Glenn


----------



## Bob Korves (Oct 4, 2017)

DROpros have magnetic scales.  Some of the Chinese sources have them as well.  Magnetic scales are becoming more common.  DROpros have some very cool small cross section scales, which also have highly compact end bracket designs as well:
http://www.dropros.com/DRO_PROS_Digital_Readout_Magnetic_Scale.htm
http://www.dropros.com/DRO_PROS_Digital_Readout_Absolute_Scale.htm


----------



## JimDawson (Oct 4, 2017)

I bought my mag scales from 

sales@dcoee.com http://www.dcoee.com/
DMR200 1um Read Head
MS200-2M Mag Tape

I have magnetic scales on all of my machines.


----------



## cathead (Oct 5, 2017)

Glenn Brooks said:


> Hi Cathead,
> 
> Where did you find your magnetic scales.  I see people talk about them but haven't found a source to buy yet.
> 
> ...




Glenn,  

My Mitutoyo magnetic scales came from Can-Do Machinery Sales in Chatsworth, California.  Phone: 1-800-532-2636.  
They have a nice web site and were easy to deal with.  You can find the site with a web search and look it over.  
I have had zero problems with my Mitutoyo digital readout and have been using it for about 4 years.  I will say that 
it took at least a day for the install and involved a few custom made machined parts.  More than likely, that would be the 
case with most any brand of DRO.


----------



## Geerbangr (Oct 7, 2017)

Hey guys sorry it took so long to get back to ya. That's my life story thou, I'm gone for a month at a time for my job. Anyway, I got my dro installed!!!! I'm like a little kid on Christmas morning. Here are some pics, I installed it the best I could for someone who has never done anything like this before. If something doesn't look correct please tell me.


----------



## Geerbangr (Oct 14, 2017)

Some more pics of installed dro.


----------

